# Methoden zum Würmer plümpern



## Fischmansfriend (5. April 2006)

Moin, 
hab bislang immer die altbewährte Nummer mit Gummipümpel und Kescher durchgezogen, finde das aber doch recht schweisstreibend und würde gern mal hören, ob es Erfahrungen mit anderen Geräten gibt. 
(ja, meine Blasen verheilen langsam, und nein, ich meine keine Akkuschrauber mit Propeller ) :m 
Aber ich habe schon häufiger von der Variante Metallplatte mit Rohr und Quergriff obendran gehört (so ähnlich wie die Handstampfer zum Verdichten von Erde). Das sollte bei einer grösseren Platte mit genügend Eigengewicht eigentlich schneller gehen. Welche Dicke + Durchmesser der Platte machen da Sinn, und macht es Sinn, die Platte mit Bohrungen zu versehen, damit das Wasser zum Teil durchströmt und das gerät nicht immer seitlich "ausbricht" ?
Und dann gibt es da noch die Alternative einer Handpumpe (kann man in England kaufen) Taugt das was, hat das mal wer ausprobiert?

Bin für Anregungen immer dankbar!

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Fischmansfriend (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Ähm, plümpert Ihr noch oder kauft Ihr schon?
|uhoh: 
Also entweder machen es hier alle nur mit dem Gummipümpel :q 

oder gehen in den Laden und  latzen 16 cent oder mehr pro Wurm ab?


----------



## Urmeli (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Hallo,
Also wenn ich genügend Zeit habe, geh, ich die Würmer am Strand noch selbst graben. Ich mach es mit ner verstärkten Mistgabel oder wie man sowas nennt.und grab die Würmer aus dem Sand... geht, ist aber auch schweisstreibend. oder grab in der Mitte von vielen Wurmhaufen ein Loch und durch das Anstossende Grundwasser schwemm ich die Würmer aus dem sand.

In Belgien gibt es diese Saugrohre auch. bei nem Wurmhäufchen an der Wassergrenze wird das Gerät auf den Sand gehalten und man Zieht durch Unterdruck den Wurm samt Sand in das Rohr , dann den Sand durch das Gestänge herausgedrückt und den Wurm eingesammelt.Habe selbst kein solches Gerät aber an der Belgischen Nordseeküste sieht man es ab und zu. Man bekommt es in Zeebrücke in Belgien beim angelartikelhändler "Eria" zu kaufen. (Direkt am Hafen.) Preis ungekannt. geht einfacher und schneller als die anderen Methoden.

Bis der Tage

Urmeli


----------



## Reisender (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Meine Letztem Wattis haben 25 cent gekostet das Stück. (Hust)

Ich Plümper auch noch mit einem Dümpel. Habe einen Verlängerten Stil und gut ist. Graben habe ich auch früher gemacht, nur das problem ist der Unterdruck der es Sau schwer macht die Schaufel leicht hoch zu bekommen und in einen Sieb zu heben.

Alles andere....Schrauber, Saugrohr, u.a. habe ich noch nicht versucht. Habe aber auch gelesen das son Schrauber oder Saugrohr nicht gern gesehen ist in Deutschland......


----------



## dmoppel (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

graben, graben, graben
Die anderen Methoden kenn ich gar nicht.
Ausbeute ca. 80-100 Stck. die Std.
Und es soll auch noch gesund seien!
Übrigens habe ich noch nie einen Watti im Laden gekauft. Stolz.  
Gruss dmoppel


----------



## Micky (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Bei EBBE ist graben sicher ne lohnenswerte Alternative. 

Auf so´n Kloplümper einfach nen längeren Stil drauf, nen kleinen Kescher dazu, Gefäß mit Deckel am Gürtel und rein ins Wasser. Löcher plümpern und die Wattis dann mit dem Kescher vom Grund einsammeln.


----------



## dmoppel (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

wie ist denn so die Ausbeute beim plümpern ?
Gruss dmoppel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Also ich plümper sehr sehr selten weil die Zeit meistens fehlt aber wenn ich plümper dann mit der alt bewährten Metode. Hier steht ein bisschen was dazu.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (10. April 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Bin in der Ostsee unterwegs, da fällt das Graben wohl eher aus ?
Habe in Eckernförde vorletztes WE für 50 Würmer fast 60 min gebraucht,
wenn ich also normalerweise losgehe, bedeutet das ca 2 Stunden pümpeln für 4 Stunden Angeln.....
|uhoh: Daher kaufe ich teilweise auch, bei Vorbestellung (3 Tage vorher) zahle ich 16 cent (letztes Jahr jedenfalls). Das wird mir aber bei 3 Wochen Urlaub zu teuer, und Akkuschrauber ist leider definitiv verboten, weil das nicht als handspülverfahren durchgeht.
Ich dachte, diese Saugrohre kann man auch im knietiefen Wasser einsetzen, hab jetzt aber Bilder gefunden, das ist wohl tatsächlich für's Watt gedacht ? 

Bleiben also nur die Metallplatten als Alternative zum Gummipümpel?

@ Meeresangler_ Schwerin: Danke!, hatte ich auf Deiner HP auch schon gesehen. So mach ich das auch seit ca 20 Jahren, wird mir aber langsam zu anstrengend....
;-)


----------



## T.K. (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Die Methode mit der Metallplatte und angeschweißtem Rohr + Griff klappt hervorragend. Auf Langeland holen wir uns so (das nächste Mal kommenden Samstag!!!) unsere Wattis und ab und zu auch (eher zufallig) einen Seeringler. Zu dritt kommt man so in ein bis zwei Stunden auf eine Drei-Tages-Ration.
Die Platte hat so ca. 25-30cm Durchmesser. Das Rohr muss man logischerweise individuell auf die Körpergröße abstimmen.
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Fischmansfriend (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Danke, ich werd mir dann wohl mal was zusammenbraten und es mit einer Platte 30 x 30 cm in 4 mm stärke versuchen.

Gruss 
Thorsten


----------



## petipet (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Methoden zum Würmer plümpern*

Ich mache es seit 2 Jahren auch mit ner gelochten Metallplatte. Hebt echt kleine Bombenkrater aus. Oft bringt das pro Loch 5-7 Würmer.

Gruß...Peter


----------

